# Pine Hollow Form



## Woodworking Vet (Oct 2, 2019)

My third pine hollow form incorporating pine needles. 5-1/2" in diameter and 11" tall, 1/8" thin walls. The curve goes around the bottom and it still sits very well balanced (no flat bottom on this piece). This time I stitched the needles in the ring of holes differently. Finished with danish oil

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 2, 2019)

Gorgeous piece!

I love what you've done using the needles, makes a great artistic and thought provoking statement.

Question, what is your intention after the needles dry? Remove and add fresh, or leave them in place? Also curious how long the needles stay green?


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Oct 2, 2019)

trc65 said:


> Gorgeous piece!
> 
> I love what you've done using the needles, makes a great artistic and thought provoking statement.
> 
> Question, what is your intention after the needles dry? Remove and add fresh, or leave them in place? Also curious how long the needles stay green?



Tim, the pine needles will gradually fade in color to a mid tone brown in about four months. The intention is that the needles remain in place as part of the piece. However, they are woven in a way where they do not have to be glued into place so if one wanted to they could be replaced/refreshed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 2, 2019)

Very nice piece David, I envy your creativity and vision!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 2, 2019)

Agreed in enjoying your creativity and passion. This is a beautiful piece using wood most would turn their nose up at, but I like it, kudos !! 
I’m not 100 percent sure but seems I’ve heard soaking the needles in glycerin/water mix and then letting dry will prolong the flexibility and prevent snapping. Can’t hurt to try.


----------



## SeanPEvans (Oct 5, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> My third pine hollow form incorporating pine needles. 5-1/2" in diameter and 11" tall, 1/8" thin walls. The curve goes around the bottom and it still sits very well balanced (no flat bottom on this piece). This time I stitched the needles in the ring of holes differently. Finished with danish oil
> 
> View attachment 172482
> 
> View attachment 172483


 Very cool idea and execution!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Sweet piece! I like that!!


----------

